# PPS Pro



## RudeDogg1 (26 Dec 2011)

Well I think ive decided to go with pps pro but what im not sure of i how much volume to remove to allow for substrate and wood. Do you think dosing for 200 litres instead of 240 will be ok?


----------



## plantbrain (30 Dec 2011)

Should not matter, you might wish to add more PO4 to the recipe though. Ferts in general are fine, if you skip a day etc, this causes no issues.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (30 Dec 2011)

cheers for all your help i find it all very confusing lol. Ive left out the phosphate in my mix at the mo due to having quite high levels already in the tank and out the tap. Started dosing this week ill give it till end of next week and test the water


----------



## plantbrain (2 Jan 2012)

RudeDogg1 said:
			
		

> cheers for all your help i find it all very confusing lol. Ive left out the phosphate in my mix at the mo due to having quite high levels already in the tank and out the tap. Started dosing this week ill give it till end of next week and test the water



If you are using the tap water, then doing good sized water changes, then it'll be okay since you are adding some PO4 from the tap. In that case, you can leave it out.

Or a simpler method is simply use PMDD which lacks PO4 in the dosing altogether.

This is what I did back in the 1990's, till I realized my large water changes and my tap had lots of good PO4 in it and that was why I could grow everything while those that limited PO4 strongly could not.
I did not know I had PO4 in my tap for years.

Someone else(Steve Dixon) came over and was curious and claimed my tap water was "magic".


----------



## RudeDogg1 (2 Jan 2012)

whell I filter the tap water through a hma but that still leaves po4 in it and i change about 110 litres a week


----------



## plantbrain (4 Jan 2012)

RudeDogg1 said:
			
		

> whell I filter the tap water through a hma but that still leaves po4 in it and i change about 110 litres a week



What is HMA?


----------



## dw1305 (4 Jan 2012)

Hi all,


> What is HMA?


 It is a 2 or 3 stage sediment/carbon/Purolite polyacrylic weak-acid cation exchange resin filter, I believe HMA stands for "Heavy Metal Axe", and they remove metals, sediments, chlorine etc.

They are popular in the UK with Discus and Koi keepers, and you buy it as a replaceable pod system to plumb into your cold water supply. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## plantbrain (7 Jan 2012)

Damn Romans and their lead pipes..........look what they did to the place........


----------



## RudeDogg1 (7 Jan 2012)

beat me to it lol


----------

